# Mbipia Lutea Gave birth again



## Mr.Thc (Mar 19, 2010)

There are somewhere in the neighborhood of 30-50 fry

http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab19 ... C03550.jpg

http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab19 ... C03551.jpg


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

*Very* cool!


----------

